
Why stackoverflow sucks - giis
https://sergworks.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/why-stackoverflow-sucks/
======
tumdum_
A question is read by hundreds of users and written only by one. Is spending
some time on preparing that question for future readers too much to ask?
Respect your readers :)

~~~
giis
I agree,but for above post. Looks like someone asked a basic (looked like
homework) question, which attracted someone to answer him. Later the question
marked as homework and a year later it was removed! I don't think thats right
attitude by SO. You can see lot of closed questions as 'off-topic' has more
than 1 answer. SO need to find a solution to this problem. Whenever I see
valid question down-voted, I used to upvote or mark it as favorite. Surely
they need to review their moderators and their behaviour.

------
tomcam
Please add 2012 to title

~~~
giis
Sorry, Looks like I can't edit this now, there is no option.

